# Ammonite Shawl (k)



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link< offsite, not pdf, must save in text

http://makedoandmendnovice.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/ammonite.html

also check other free patterns. Enjoy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you!  :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a beauty! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE it! Thanks!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

..................


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Another great knitting website.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the drape on this shawl. Thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, lovely pattern.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely .....thank you


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful...thank you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the site.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely!! I especially like the short version. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the link< offsite, not pdf, must save in text
> 
> http://makedoandmendnovice.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/ammonite.html
> 
> also check other free patterns. Enjoy.


DID YOU CHECK OUT HER PROVISIONAL CAST ON??? it is GENIUS!!!!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, that looks like a great shawl!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

knitonashingle said:


> DID YOU CHECK OUT HER PROVISIONAL CAST ON??? it is GENIUS!!!!!


Like the designer, I've had trouble conceptualizing the provisional cast-on, and so have just ignored the need for it. However, if I ever bite the bullet and start a shawl with a garter tab, I will definitely use this. Her instructions make the most sense of any I've read.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a great pattern! Thanks for posting.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm knitting it now with a slight alteration on my own. To make sure I know what row to increase I have put a row of eyelet holes in to the 3 rows before the increase row. like this 
Row 1 K 
Row 2 K 4 YO p2 tog to last 4 sts K 4
row 3 K.
I know the further down the shawl I go i will forget where I am with the increasing.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for this beautiful shawl!!!!!!....you find the most interesting projects..
julie


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like it would be fun to knit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

CBB said:


> Like the designer, I've had trouble conceptualizing the provisional cast-on, and so have just ignored the need for it. However, if I ever bite the bullet and start a shawl with a garter tab, I will definitely use this. Her instructions make the most sense of any I've read.


Exactly- for the longest time I thought it was this complicated blah, blah blah... to find out it is a "starting life line" really made it so easy!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou. :thumbup:


----------

